# is it possible to get stiffer rear springs?



## Silver (Jun 29, 2013)

I just installed a hitch to put my bike rack on and the weight of the hitch combined with my tool box I always carry with me is making the rear sag quite a bit, I had a trailblazer prior to the cruze and could install springs from a newer Tahoe or avalanche, was wondering if the same principle would work here, maybe from a Malibu or impala or something, any ideas?


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

One of the best towing aids I ever used was a set of level bars. To explain them an attachment is bolted on with the tow ball and spring steel bars are then attached. Here is a link with pictures, the first 3 pictures show it best.

https://www.google.com.au/search?q=...&bih=1148&dpr=1#q=Caravan+Level+bars&tbm=isch

This eliminates the need to alter the car and gives a really stable tow.


----------



## Silver (Jun 29, 2013)

Well I really don't plan on towing, I'm more just concerned with the appearance and then with the bikes it will really be sagging, and I'm trying to prevent that


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Silver said:


> Well I really don't plan on towing, I'm more just concerned with the appearance and then with the bikes it will really be sagging, and I'm trying to prevent that


Sorry about that I was thinking Trail bike in a trailer, I just finished a 9.5 hour shift and it is 2am Friday here. Just give Pedders a call and tell them what you want and they can do wonders. When I converted my previous Commodore to duel fuel I had a 70 litre LPG tank in the trunk and pedders got me a set of springs that worked perfectly to stop rear end squat and the wheels going to negative camber, Commodore is RWD with IRS, so camber is hard to control with weight in the back.


----------



## Silver (Jun 29, 2013)

Ok thanks, I'll talk to them and see what they suggest


----------

